# How much will an extra 4000ft elevation slow me down?



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

So I've been training for my first century, and it's coming up in September (Collingwood Centurion in Ontario, Canada). Been doing most of my long weekend rides with a group, which I find totally distorts my sense of speed/ability due to the group effect of drafting. So I thought it would be a good idea to get a few solo rides in before the event, as I'll likely be dropped by the main pack and end up riding good spell of the event on my own or with a small group anyways. So my question relates to predicting my speed at the actual event. This past weekend I went out and did 135km at an average moving speed of 33km/h (equals approx. 84 miles at 21 mph). My ride, however, only had 2500ft of elevation gain. The Century next month will have 6500 ft. Any way to predict, using primarily the delta in elevation gain, how much slower will I go? (assuming I can hold the same pace over the final 25 km, which I know I can, similar weather/wind conditions, and no mecanicals or stops, etc.)?

Thanks all


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Impossible to say. You might have the endurance to traverse the extra 4000ft without a significant slow-down. You could also bonk due to the extra physical demand, and end up going very slow.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Too many variables. 

I did 165km two weeks ago, with a climb up to 5300ft totaling 6600ft on the day. I guess the climb was averaging 6%-8% grade with sections in the high teens. It was those steep sections that hurt me the worst. I was hovering around 9mph-12mph with my easiest gear a 39 to 27. The last section of flats I was about 1-2mph slower. 

But... that is me with my particular gearing, bike and fitness.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

It depends on your climbing ability. I ride with guys I can barely keep up (or that drop me on the flats)
then only to drop them on the climb. Do you climb a lot?


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, realize it's a stretch of a question with a ton of variables. Just trying to guesstimate how long I'll be in the saddle on race day. Goal is sub 5 hours, which I think I'm on track for. ptfmb71, I'd rate myself 7/10 as a climber. Pretty decent, but not great. I'm on the heavier side (for a climber anyways) at a shade under 6 feet, and 177-178 pounds. I'll circle back with a post race report in 6 weeks. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Sub 5 hours. That means you'll have to average 20mph all the way including traffic, the ascent and a safe descent. Good luck!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> Sub 5 hours. That means you'll have to average 20mph all the way including traffic, the ascent and a safe descent. Good luck!


 Second that! 20mph over 100 miles with that much climbing in a non-race? Not too likely.


----------



## ramjett (Dec 10, 2005)

Last year the winning time was 4:53 if I am not mistaken. Did not race it but pretty sure they did just over 180km giving an avg spd around 23mph.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ramjett said:


> Last year the winning time was 4:53 if I am not mistaken. Did not race it but pretty sure they did just over 180km giving an avg spd around 23mph.


 Ah, this is 'sort of' a race then. I see (on the event website) they shut the roads and time it. Still, I think the OP is a bit overly optimistic if he anticipates riding his first century within ~7 minutes of last years winning times. OP had better 'bury himself, to the max" to hang with the leaders till the finish sprint at all costs, if he expects to break 5hrs..

As to how much time will the extra 4000' of climbing add to his 'training' time over a similar flatter distance? I do a mass-start hillclimb on a 3700' climb, 11 miles long. The hill record is around 40 minutes, most good riders do it in around 55min. +...If you can hold 25mph on a flat you'd cover that 11 miles in approximately 20-25mins....Using a good rider's time (55mins) up MY hillclimb course..figure another 30mins, best case scenario, added onto your time for the extra elevation gain.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Gnarly, that hill climb info is helpful. As it turns out, in last year's race, the route tacked on an extra 20km (12 miles), so the winners did 4:53 for 180km (avg speed of 36.86kmh/22.9mph). So if the route is corrected this year, which they say it has been, at 160km, 5 hours would have me averaging 32kmh/19.88 mph, which is close to my solo crusing speed. Factor in the extra climbing, and the benefits of riding in a fast group, I still think I can do it....it's aggressive, but possible....We'll see....


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, it's in the books. My first century is done and am happy to report that I achieved my goal by the skin of my teeth. Was hoping for sub 5 hours, and ended up clocking 4:59:29 over 104.8 miles. Was 140th out of about 1000 riders. Winner was 4:26. Last year's race winner clocked in at 4:53, so a much tougher field of competitors this year in Collingwood! 

As it turns out, I actually was able to hold a slightly faster average speed (21mph) despite all of the climbing (6500ft elevation gain) compared to my more modest training rides. I attribute that fully to my drafting in the peloton. I managed to hang onto the lead group for the first half of the race (at least 100 of us), then got dropped on one of the many longer hills, but managed to regroup with 6-8 other riders until I got dropped again in the final 15 miles, which I rode alone, into a headwind, and pretty much all uphill. Definitely a few lessons learned here for next year. What an experience....


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

bbelanger said:


> Well, it's in the books. My first century is done and am happy to report that I achieved my goal by the skin of my teeth. Was hoping for sub 5 hours, and ended up clocking 4:59:29 over 104.8 miles. Was 140th out of about 1000 riders. Winner was 4:26. Last year's race winner clocked in at 4:53, so a much tougher field of competitors this year in Collingwood!
> 
> As it turns out, I actually was able to hold a slightly faster average speed (21mph) despite all of the climbing (6500ft elevation gain) compared to my more modest training rides. I attribute that fully to my drafting in the peloton. I managed to hang onto the lead group for the first half of the race (at least 100 of us), then got dropped on one of the many longer hills, but managed to regroup with 6-8 other riders until I got dropped again in the final 15 miles, which I rode alone, into a headwind, and pretty much all uphill. Definitely a few lessons learned here for next year. What an experience....


What an incredible way to ride your 1st century. :thumbsup:

You, my friend, are badass for doing your 1st century in under 5 hours.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Warble (Oct 30, 2011)

Great job those are outstanding numbers


----------

